# What is date and time of your pre-order confirmation for new Kindle or Fire?



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

"Pre-order now to reserve your place in line."

I pre-ordered Kindle Touch 3G without S/O on Sept. 28 at 12:03 P.M. Central.  What's my number in line?  Estimated delivery is November 23.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kindle Fire, September 28, 2011, 12:01 pm Eastern, delivery estimate November 16th

L


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Kindle Fire, September 28, 2011, 8:32 am Pacific

I started hitting refresh as soon as the livebloggers said it was over.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Kindle with Special Offers (not the touch, the plain-jane version)

10:17 AM Central time


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Kindle Touch with special offers, September 28, 2011, 10:28 A.M. Central

Delivery estimate: November 22, 2011


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kindle Fire, September 28, 2011 11:14 AM, EST


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Kindle Fire 11:05 eastern.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Kindle touch 3G w/o special offers entered at 10:51am central September 28th...ship date estimate: November 23, 2011


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Fire:  9/28 at 9:35 am Pacific.


----------



## disneygal (Jan 19, 2010)

my confirmation for the fire is 9/28 at 11:12 AM Eastern. Delivery estimate Nov 17th.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Kindle Touch ordered on 9/28 at 10:11 Central Time to be delivered on 11/22.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

k-touch, wifi w/o offers  9/28 11:31 delivery on 11/22...


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Kindle Fire - 11:10 am eastern
Kindle Touch 3G w/ special offers - 11:11 am eastern time


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

kindle touch 3G w/special offers  9/28 11:49 am Eastern


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Kindle Fire ordered 9-28-11 @ 8:31 am Arizona Time (not sure if its Mt or not, we don't do daylight savings time), estimated delivery November 17, 2011


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Fire, 11:19 EDT --


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

Fire: 28th at 12:23 P.M  EST  

Delivery estimate: Nov. 17, 2011


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Kindle Touch (Wi-Fi w/Special Offers) Ordered: 28 September 11:33 AM (ET)
Delivery Est (lighted cover): 23 November
Device: 28 November


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

Kindle Fire. 10:00 am CST.


----------



## Jen200 (Aug 6, 2010)

Kindle Touch 3G w/special offers  9/28 10:13 am CDT.  Estimated delivery 11/22.


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

*Kindle Fire: * September 28, 2011, 10:06 am Central, est. delivery November 16

*Kindle (non-touch): * September 28, 2011, 12:43 pm Central, est. delivery September 29


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Kindle Touch w/o SO 8:51 PST, delivery estimate Nov. 28-30

Kindle Touch Lighted Cover (green) 11:24 PST, delivery estimate Nov. 30-Dec. 6

Wish I had ordered the two together, although I think that when I placed my Touch order, the only cover available was black...


----------



## karin (Jul 15, 2010)

Kindle Touch, wi-fi with SO, and Kindle Touch green lighted cover, Noon Pacific
Estimated delivery for both, November 30


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Kindle Fire, ordered 9:11am Pacific time Sep 28.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Fire - 11:05am eastern
Touch - 11:08am eastern


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Kindle Fire. Ordered at 9:17 pacific. Cancelled 9:26 Bought again just now. Sigh.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

durphy said:


> Kindle Fire. Ordered at 9:17 pacific. Cancelled 9:26 Bought again just now. Sigh.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Kindle Fire - 9/28/11 9:37am MST.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Ordered the Fire and Touch with special offers at 11:04 and 11:12 EST. Estimated delivery between 11/16 & 11/23.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

KT3G w/SO: Ordered 9/28 @10:50 a.m. CST w/ delivery estimate of 11/22
KF: Ordered 9/28 @ 12:15 p.m. CST w/ delivery estimate of 11/16

(couldn't resist ordering both this time)


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Fire:  September 28 @ 07:05  PDT             (that's a.m. for non 24-hr. clock people)

Kindle Touch 3G:  September 28 @ 07:06 PDT


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Pre-ordered Fire - comfirmation email 11:19am Central. Delivery estimate date is November 17 with free 2 day shipping.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Fire for DH - 9/28 - 11:07 a.m. EDT
Touch for me - 9/28 - 11:31 a.m. EDT
Touch for DS - 9/28 - 11:31 a.m. EDT

Canceled the Touch for DS and ordered a FIRE for him instead - 9/28 - 12:46 p.m. EDT


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

Kindle Fire - 9/28 11:11AM EST
Kindle Touch - 9/28 3:41PM EST


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I will be upgrading from my K2 to the Kindle Touch 3G, haven't ordered yet, waiting for my gift cards to arrive (yeah credit card points!).  

We all know their ship dates are nonsense.  Amazon always ships early and they want us to believe that their first orders are going to have to deal with "will it get here before the Thanksgiving holiday and my trip out of town" nonsense?  I now expect a "surprise we shipped" notice on Halloween.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I ordered my Kindle Touch WiFi SO today (9/2 at 12:08 PM EDT. Estimated delivery is Nov 23rd.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Kindle Fire September 28, 2011 2:34 P.M. Pacific.  Too much stuff going on right now and it almost got past me.  My husband was on the computer and said..."did you know....?"  I said Whaaaaaaat?!  I have been waiting for this.  And the real story here is I could not decide to spend $200 that fast and my Sweetie said order now I want you to have it.  He's a keeper...I have had him for 41 years October 3....lucky me.     Delivery is estimated November 17, 2011.  I will be waiting by the door


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Mollyb52 said:


> Kindle Fire September 28, 2011 2:34 P.M. Pacific. Too much stuff going on right now and it almost got past me. My husband was on the computer and said..."did you know....?" I sat Whaaaaaaat?! I have been waiting for this. And the real story here is I could not decide to spend $200 that fast and my Sweetie said order now I want you to have it. He's a keeper...I have had him for 41 years October 3....lucky me.  Delivery is estimated November 17, 2011. * I will be waiting by the door*


I waited on the couch, 3 ft from my front door, for my K3... the delivery man must've been in stealth mode b/c I didn't hear a damn thing & discovered it more than an hour later!

Fire, around 3pm EST, EDD 11/16 with one-day shipping


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Ordered a little while ago and Nov. 23rd estimated delivery.  The brown cover with light estimated delivery is 11/28


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

The e-mail is timed at 2:21 pm for delivery between 11/21 thru 11/29.  UGH!!!!  Well, since I don't really need a tablet and have a kindle and a laptop and a droid, I will survive.


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

LaraAmber said:


> We all know their ship dates are nonsense. Amazon always ships early and they want us to believe that their first orders are going to have to deal with "will it get here before the Thanksgiving holiday and my trip out of town" nonsense? I now expect a "surprise we shipped" notice on Halloween.


I hope you're right--this is exactly the problem I'm having with the expected ship date. I know the post office will hold it, but I just hate to be out of town, thinking about my new Kindle sitting there, waiting


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Ordered Kindle Fire... Confirmation timestamp 11:06 a.m. Eastern... Delivery date 11/17 with Prime 2-day shipping

My current Kindle is v.2

Bonnie


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Kindle Fire ordered at 10:55 am PST using Amazon Prime will get 2 day free delivery on 11/17/11.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm curious to know if anyone ordered later in the day---seemed Amazon had a rush from 9a-12p...but I'm wondering if anyone ordered NOW what their info is....


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I swore I was not getting the new Kindle.  The confirmation time for my Kindle Fire was 8:01 pacific time.  And I got one day shipping.  Oh, and a case.


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

Kindle fire 11:15 am estimated delivery nov 16th
Kindle Touch wifi only 11:15 am estimated delivery november 22nd


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I ordered my Fire at 5:45pm Mountain time; estimated delivery Nov 21-29; I don't yet have Prime (& I think I remember a thread from before that if I change to Prime, I may get put further down the line now that I have actually ordered; it would be like a new order in terms of place in line for shipping).


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Kindle Fire ordered Sept 28, 1:45 pm.
Delivery estimate: Nov. 18, 2011 - Nov. 22, 2011


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

Kindle Fire ordered at 2:15 pm. Estimated delivery is November 18-22.


----------



## CandyJ9 (Sep 16, 2010)

9.20 pm Pacific time

Ordered the Kindle Touch wi-fi, no special offers. Estimated delivery is 11/30-12/5 with free super saver shipping. Finally getting my husband in on this for Christmas.


----------



## HeadshotHeather (Jan 7, 2010)

Have 2 on order (one for me and one for the hubby) pre-ordered at 7:48am Pacific 
estimated delivery date November 16th


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Two KT3g's...9/28, 12:51 PM EST


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

First order 9.28.2011 8:04am pacific.  Kindle fire std shipping deliv est 11/18 - 11/22

But I cancelled.

Second order 9.28.2011 8:24am pacific Kindle fire one day shipping and warranty  Delivery est Nov 16

Third order 9.28.2011 10:47am pacific Kindle Touch 3G, Free 3G+ Wi-Fi special offers  est Nov 28 - Nov 30 (I figure I'll have the Fire to play with so don't need overnight shipping on the touch)


----------



## decemberroses (Jul 1, 2010)

I just ordered the Kindle Touch Wifi+3G w/so at 3:30 a.m. Mountain time. Estimated delivery Nov. 30 -- Dec. 5. I just did the free shipping.  I know, crazy, but I recently got a Nook Color and I own two other Kindles, so I'm okay. Excited, but I'm chill.


----------



## royerhouse (Nov 22, 2008)

Kindle Fire  9/28/11 12:05 PM (Ordered 5; 4 for Christmas gifts!!)  Estimated delivery:  November 17


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's a data point: I just ordered Caracara's new Kindle Fire (at 8:05am Pacific), and the estimated delivery date (with 2-day shipping) is November 17th.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So that's good. . . . they haven't yet run out of their pre-order stock.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

$79 Kindle with Special Offers (no keyboard, no touch)

Ordered: Thursday afternoon with two-day shipping
Shipped: Today 
Arriving: Friday


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

wow only yesterday I didn't look at Amazon and new kindle lol Ordered Fire today will be here Nov 17.


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

Kindle Fire - Ordered Sept 28, 11:00am Central, delivery date November 17th.


----------



## ztm (Sep 30, 2011)

Touch 3G ordered at around 7pm EST and with two day shipping delivery should be September 23rd according to the order page.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I changed my mind.  That's not unusual.  Canceled the K Touch 3G for same but with special offers.  So new confirmation is dated Sept. 29, 2011 at 7:55 P.M. Central.  Same estimated arrival date -- Nov. 23.

And also changed my mind . . . WAS not going to get a K Fire.  I ordered one.  Confirmation dated Sept. 29 at 8:05 P.M. Central.  Estimated arrival date -- Nov. 17.

And so the waiting begins.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Major update!!! Went ahead and joined Amazon Prime, changed my shipping order on my Fire (yesterday when I ordered for 5-7 free shipping, delivery estimate was between Nov 22 & 27) - and got a delivery estimate of Nov 17 - I am psyched.
Also ordered a Kindle Touch (to take to my daughter in the Peace Corps in Africa) - same delivery estimate!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Major update!!! Went ahead and joined Amazon Prime, changed my shipping order on my Fire (yesterday when I ordered for 5-7 free shipping, delivery estimate was between Nov 22 & 27) - and got a delivery estimate of Nov 17 - I am psyched.
> Also ordered a Kindle Touch (to take to my daughter in the Peace Corps in Africa) - same delivery estimate!


That's interesting. . . . I thought the Touch wasn't due to be released until November 21. Even with free 2 day that puts it at Nov 23. . . .or. . . .maybe I'm not understanding what you're saying.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That's interesting. . . . I thought the Touch wasn't due to be released until November 21. Even with free 2 day that puts it at Nov 23. . . .or. . . .maybe I'm not understanding what you're saying.


Yikes - sorry  Fire delivery estimate 11/17; Touch delivery estimate 11/23.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I didn't want to join Prime now because the Fire is to come with a free year of Prime, I think.

Sandpiper, with your changes, we now have twin orders!  I figured I did want 3G assuming I keep the Touch order, but special offers was actually a plus.  For less.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> I didn't want to join Prime now because the Fire is to come with a free year of Prime, I think.


Hi, *Seamonkey* . . . here, there, and everywhere. Fire comes with free MONTH of Prime, not year.

I've had it for a year or two. What I liked especially when I first got it -- one month free trial. Most businesses will then include that "free" trial month as part of the first year if you join -- so it's then not exactly free. Not Amazon. The free trial month is FREE. If you join, your first year starts the following month. That's good business, Amazon!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Yikes - sorry  Fire delivery estimate 11/17; Touch delivery estimate 11/23.


No worries. . . just wondered if they'd moved up the Touch release date!  I guess not. 

And, you know, I sort of wondered why they didn't release them both at the same time. . . .but I'd guess it has to do with managing the warehousing and distribution so as not to be overwhelmed. . . .not to mention scheduling CS personnel!


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Fire is scheduled to be here 11/17


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

I've had prime for a while. It paid for itself easily. Saves on shipping, receive goods faster, and free videos.

Wonder if they will add the 1 month on


----------



## vracer (Sep 28, 2011)

On the 28th I ordered the Touch with all the bells and whistles.  Delivery date to be Nov. 16.  Today, the 30th, I cancelled and reordered the the SO version.  Delivery to be Nov. 23.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Lambert said:


> I've had prime for a while. It paid for itself easily. Saves on shipping, receive goods faster, and free videos.
> 
> Wonder if they will add the 1 month on


I read the answer to that somewhere on the Amazon/Fire site. I think the answer it yes, but don't quote me.

I will be using my free 30 days to see how much I would use my Prime membership before purchasing it. I know the free movies, etc sounds great, but I am not that much of a movie person. Now if they get the free book lending with Prime memberships, then sign me up!


----------



## KathyY (Dec 31, 2009)

Ordered a Touch with special offers on Sept. 28 at 11:16 AM and have a delivery estimate of Nov. 23 with Prime so 2 day shipping.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I ordered the $79 basic Kindle at 11:24 am this morning. It will be here tomorrow--I paid the $3.99 for one day shipping.

It's an obsession, I tell you...LOL

L


----------



## MsBea (Dec 2, 2008)

Touch w/3G with S/O  - ordered September 30 @ 4 p.m. EST 
Expected delivery November 30 - December 5


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

Ordered the fire on Sept 30 with 2 day shipping - estimated delivery of Nov 17.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Kindle Fire, September 30th 2011, 12:41PM.

Delivery estimate November 17th.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

My DD, after 3 years of saying no I don't want one, decided she wanted the $79 version this morning. I ordered it, it will be here tomorrow. I did put a FIRE on pre-order also, Nov. 17th delivery date with 2 day free prime shipping.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Fire - ordered 9/28 @ 10:45am EST - estimated delivery date 11/17 (prime 2-day).

....but they will be shipped early, won't they?


----------



## Mark_51885 (Sep 30, 2011)

Wifi Touch  w/o SO
Sept 28 @1:20
Delivery estimate: Nov. 30, 2011 - Dec. 5, 2011

Seems to me the people that ordered the "with special offers" are getting them quicker than the "w/o special offers"


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

I ordered the Fire today at 12:30 p.m. And delivery estimate is 11/15.  I will be out of town then, so I am hoping for an earlier arrival.


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

MagentaSunset said:


> I ordered the Fire today at 12:30 p.m. And delivery estimate is 11/15. I will be out of town then, so I am hoping for an earlier arrival.


Wow that's the earliest delivery estimate I've seen so far. I ordered mine yesterday with overnight shipping and my delivery estimate is 11/16.
Here's hoping we all get them before then  Estimate for my KT3G is 11/22 with the KT3G cover estimated for 11/23


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Kindle touch Wifi w/so

Ordered this afternoon, est. Delivery 11/23


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When the K3(Kindle Keyboard) was released, the designated release day was August 27, a Friday. I have prime, so got 2 day shipping free, but padi the extra $4 to get one day shipping. I actually received my Kindle on the 26th. I think those who had 2 day shipping got it on release day. The super-saver people got it sometime the next week. It's possible it happened this way because the 27th was a Friday.

This time I didn't pay for the 1 day shipping but I'm half expecting Amazon to ship so that 1 or 2 day shipping people get the thing ON release day, even though the expected delivery shows the 17th. Not going to whine if it doesn't happen, but won't be at all surprised if it does.

It seems to me they did a similar thing with the K2 release, but I didn't order one of those so don't remember as well. . .just going by what I think I read here. _That_ time, if I recall correctly, anyone who pre-ordered with 1 or 2 day shipping got it on release day. Amazon refunded, on request, the extra charge for the people who'd paid extra for 1 day. Which is good of them.

With the K3, I don't think they did that as the 1 day people actually got it a day early.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My shipping history:

1. K1 - ordered in late March and waited a month for it to arrive. Kindleboards was a quiet place then so there wasn't a whole lot of celebrating with others when I got it -- just me, myself, and I.

2. K2 - didn't pay extra for the one day shipping but I did get it the day after release day. I watched the tracking and the UPS guy was supposed to arrive at 10:30 am but never appeared. The message went up that the entrance to the building was blocked. Huh? I called UPS and said that was nonsense. He came back at 3 with my Kindle.

3. Kindle DX - I actually don't remember. 

4. K3 - paid $3.99 for the one day shipping but it took two days to arrive and when it arrived the box had a hole in it and the screen was broken. I called Amazon and had a replacement Kindle in 17 hours and they refunded the $3.99.

5. New $79 Kindle is out for delivery as I type this. I probably should go get dressed so the FedEx guy doesn't see me in my ratty bathrobe!

6. Kindle Fire is due to be delivered on November 16th....

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My Shipping History.

Ordered K1 on July 1, 2008.  Super-saver shipping.  I didn't even KNOW about Kindle Boards! It was shipped the same day and arrived shortly thereafter. price: $359

Ordered the DX on June 17, 2009.  It was shipped on June 23 and arrived shortly thereafter.  I think I had Prime by that time.  I'd found KB in October of 2008 and learned of its value! 

Ordered my brother's DX on November 24, 2009 -- shipped same day with 2 day shipping.

Ordered my K3Keyboard on July 28, 2010.  It shipped on August 25 and I received it on the 26th.

Ordered my son's K3Keyboard as a Christmas gift on November 29 and it was shipped on the 30th.

Looking back through my Amazon orders to figure this out. . . .I've bought way more stuff from Amazon since Kindle than I did before. . .they're getting their money's worth from me, for sure!

Kindle Fire on order, due November 17.

Still debating the KTouch. . .that might be my birthday present next year -- especially if I can find someone who would like a gently used KKeyboard. . . . . .


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

TLM said:


> I read the answer to that somewhere on the Amazon/Fire site. I think the answer it yes, but don't quote me.
> 
> I will be using my free 30 days to see how much I would use my Prime membership before purchasing it. I know the free movies, etc sounds great, but I am not that much of a movie person. Now if they get the free book lending with Prime memberships, then sign me up!


For a long time I resisted getting Amazon Prime. I can usually live with waiting the extra few days to get free shipping.

Then I saw they have every episode of the original Star Trek series available for free streaming to Prime members, so that did it for me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> For a long time I resisted getting Amazon Prime. I can usually live with waiting the extra few days to get free shipping.
> 
> Then I saw they have every episode of the original Star Trek series available for free streaming to Prime members, so that did it for me.


As an aside, re: Prime. . . my son has it as a 'guest' on my account. . .but he can get the streaming videos via his amazon account using my prime.

At least. . . I think that's how he explained it to me.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I ordered the Kindle Fire mid-morning on the 28th. Estimated delivery is Nov 17th.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> As an aside, re: Prime. . . my son has it as a 'guest' on my account. . .but he can get the streaming videos via his amazon account using my prime.
> 
> At least. . . I think that's how he explained it to me.


So my sister had told me that she put her family members on her Prime account; I assumed she just gave them her log-in info. But when you mentioned a 'guest' account, I headed over to Amazon to have a look; there is definitely a feature that says you can add 4 guests to your Prime membership. I just invited my son, daughter & husband. Got copies of emails that were sent to them explaining that they could enjoy the full benefits of my Prime membership, paid by me. Pretty sweet; I hadn't know that.


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle Fire X 2 ordered at 10:25 AM on September 30-Estimated delivery 11/17.


----------



## SinCityReader (Nov 27, 2009)

Kindle Touch 3G w/special offers ordered Sept 28 @ 9:16 pm Pacific Delivery date Nov 23rd.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

With some prodding from Leslie (it didn't take much), I ordered a Kindle and a Kindle Touch yesterday.

The Kindle has a delivery estimate of October 4th
The Kindle Touch indicates (oddly) a range of estimated delivery dates: October 4th - November 23rd

Oh, and I got the black lighted cover for the Kindle Touch as well.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

CegAbq said:


> So my sister had told me that she put her family members on her Prime account; I assumed she just gave them her log-in info. But when you mentioned a 'guest' account, I headed over to Amazon to have a look; there is definitely a feature that says you can add 4 guests to your Prime membership. I just invited my son, daughter & husband. Got copies of emails that were sent to them explaining that they could enjoy the full benefits of my Prime membership, paid by me. Pretty sweet; I hadn't know that.


They don't get "full" benefits FYI: shipping yes, videos no.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Kindle Fire:  Sept 28th, 8:19am Pacific

I just realized that I ordered from my iPhone so the basset rescue I volunteer for won't get a percentage via GoodShop so I may have to cancel and re-order.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

krm0789 said:


> They don't get "full" benefits FYI: shipping yes, videos no.


Ah - I didn't know that; oh well, free shipping for them is better than nothing!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

From Amazon web site:



> If you sign up for a free trial or paid Prime membership (not including Amazon Student memberships), you may invite up to four eligible household members (living at the same address) to enjoy the shipping benefits of your free trial or paid Prime membership at no extra cost (invitees).


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

DH just said to order this.     He is a keeper.  Just ordered Oct 1, estimated delivery with two day shipping, November 17.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

Just preordered the Kindle Touch 3G
Delivery estimate: Nov. 30, 2011 - Dec. 5, 2011


----------



## shhardyme (Oct 2, 2011)

9/28 at 11:13 am eastern.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

4 k fires delivery estimate nov 17. 1 k touch 3g est delivery nov 23. everyone that is on my k acct ordered their new toys through my account too....just as long as they pay up before nov 14...


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

crca56 said:


> ....just as long as they pay up before nov 14...


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Angela said:


> Pre-ordered Fire - comfirmation email 11:19am Central. Delivery estimate date is November 17 with free 2 day shipping.


Just cancelled my pre-order for the Fire. Hubby is getting me a Motorola Xoom for my birthday!!  AND, since the Fire really didn't have what I wanted in a tablet, I am happy with the outcome. Still plan to eventually get the Kindle Touch, but for now my K3 suits me fine.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Order confirmed: 10/11/11 at 5:36pm CST.  Delivery expected 11/17.

I'm giddy.


----------

